# Otherkin/Therian/Furry Survey



## SocialResearch (Sep 27, 2013)

Not sure if the other thread went through, so I apologize if it seems like spam. If the other thread is posted, delete that one, please, mods??

Hello, I hope all of you are well. I am a researcher who personally is curious in obtaining some information about the otherkin, therian, and furry community, and am currently conducting a survey online. I would like some of you to be able to answer this poll so I can gather some data. I will be writing a small report of my finding on a Google Document, and should you wish, drop me an e-mail at socialresearchint@gmail.com and I would be glad to link you or the mods. This survey is all in the name of science/fun, and I hope none of my questions offends anybody, as I am genuinely curious about this community.


Here is the survey: 


*http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LBHXM5R*


I hope I'll be able to collect some data.

Thanks!


----------

